# Hyatt Coconut Plantation 2200 Pnt $ to Pass ROFR



## glengil (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anybody have any information on what price would have to be paid now to pass ROFR for 2200 points at Hyatt Coconut Plantation?  I am interested in purchasing, however a real estate agent I spoke with who has a listing advised that Hyatt recently exercised a ROFR at $21,900.  Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 18, 2008)

glengil said:


> Does anybody have any information on what price would have to be paid now to pass ROFR for 2200 points at Hyatt Coconut Plantation?  I am interested in purchasing, however a real estate agent I spoke with who has a listing advised that Hyatt recently exercised a ROFR at $21,900.  Thanks for all of your help.



Everyday is different, if Hyatt is going to buy back.  Depends on week and unit of course.

I always say put in a offer that you want not what some agent wants you to put in they really do not know what Hyatt is buying back only HYATT.

I did hear that one at the same resort passed at 18K just about 2-3 weeks ago.

So put in your price you want to pay and see what happens.

BUY NOW 2200 and 2000 point weeks you will love it in 5 years or less.


----------



## glengil (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks, sounds like great advice.  Just that as I read earlier, prices may be going up, so I was thinking that I would want reasonable chance of success.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 18, 2008)

glengil said:


> Thanks, sounds like great advice.  Just that as I read earlier, prices may be going up, so I was thinking that I would want reasonable chance of success.





PAY what YOU want to PAY NOT what some agent tells you (what might get through ROFR).


Remember look at all the Hyatt resorts Texas,Sedona,Lake Tahoe and ALL 3 Key West resorts there should be a few 2200 point weeks out there.

At 2200 points you can go to ANY HYATT any SEASON and get a FULL 2 bedroom unit, yes you have to trade but it is the best of the best in points for a 2 bedroom.

HAPPY HUNTING


----------



## glengil (Feb 18, 2008)

Good idea, thanks.

Didn't get pm, filter blocked for some reason.


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 18, 2008)

Carmel... when are you going to pony up and become a TUG member??


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 18, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Carmel... when are you going to pony up and become a TUG member??




Mesamirage,

Why buy the cow if the milk is for FREE?

I just donated well over $2000 to a local charity.


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 18, 2008)

I think TUG membership is just a bit cheaper....


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 18, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> I think TUG membership is just a bit cheaper....



You are 100% right but $2000+ to a great charity feels better!!!!


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 18, 2008)

Well that is hard to argue.... but its sorta a bummer you don't think Kal's and my opinions are worth the $10.... (is that how much TUG is?? not sure)


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 18, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Well that is hard to argue.... but its sorta a bummer you don't think Kal's and my opinions are worth the $10.... (is that how much TUG is?? not sure)




KAL AND YOU are worth a lot more then $10 what if I give you and Kal $10 when I see you in Carmel or Tahoe or take you to lunch? 

KAl website is the best Hyatt should pay him $$$$


----------



## Kal (Feb 18, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> KAL AND YOU are worth a lot more then $10 what if I give you and Kal $10 when I see you in Carmel or Tahoe or take you to lunch?
> 
> KAl website is the best Hyatt should pay him $$$$


 
LUNCH!!  Me thinks you're gonna have to pony up DINNER, with lots of drinks!


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 18, 2008)

Kal said:


> LUNCH!! Me thinks you're gonna have to pony up DINNER, with lots of drinks!


 
Yep.... and if its on your home turf... we expect the best dinner spot in Carmel!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 18, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Yep.... and if its on your home turf... we expect the best dinner spot in Carmel!!





Easy Kal and Mesa things are not cheap here in Carmel. I would be luck if $10 bought us a drink. Lunch, Dinner and golf you will all want next probably on Cypress in Pebble Beach!!

You guys are great!!!


Lets work on getting rid of the II fees on HYATT and I will buy you both DINNER in CARMEL DEAL!!!!


----------

